# Glycerin method-Liquid Soap



## Claudsoap (Aug 17, 2017)

Ive never tried the glycerin liquid soap method before, it sounds great! I read through most of the thread.
Do you completely avoid insolubles/sedament this way? Cause I hate them. Any recommendations on how to get rid of them?
Can you use any combo of oils to achieve this as long as you do glycerin and KOH?

I was thinking...
Coconut oil 65%
Olive oil 20%
Soybean oil 13%
Sweet Almond oil 2%

Cheers!


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 18, 2017)

Since the thread started more people have done research and found the glycerin only method to be less than safe. The safest way to use glycerin is to dissolve the KOH in (at least) an equal amount of water then use glycerin to make up the remaining water portion. 

As far as I know you can use this method for any oil combination. In terms of your recipe, I think 65% is too high for a liquid soap (I would need a very high SF for that). Otherwise your recipe looks alright. I think butters (especially Shea) are high I unsopanificables and should be avoided to prevent some clouding


----------



## Susie (Aug 18, 2017)

You posted this question already somewhere else.


----------



## Claudsoap (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry.  I know I posted the same question twice.  I couldn't figure how to delete the first one.  Im terrible at navigating my way through this forum.

Thank you for your input on my recipe.  

Cheers!


----------



## lsg (Aug 18, 2017)

Claudsoap said:


> Sorry.  I know I posted the same question twice.  I couldn't figure how to delete the first one.  Im terrible at navigating my way through this forum.
> 
> Thank you for your input on my recipe.
> 
> Cheers!



Don't worry about it.  If you will tell me where else you posted, I can delete it.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't have enough experience with liquid soap to know what your recipe will do, but I will say it's pretty far from mine, which works well.  

I believe you need higher oleic contents to make diluting to something thickish.  Mine is 70% HO Safflower, 20% coconut, 10% cocoa butter.  Next time I'll go 65/25/10 to see about bumping up the bubbles a bit.


----------

